# Can't find Xikar EX natural flame lighter anywhere



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Do they even make this anymore? I can't find this lighter for sale anywhere - not even on their own website.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Aamazon Has a few:

Amazon.com: Xikar EX Windproof Flame Lighter, Gunmetal: Sports & Outdoors

I found other finishes as well.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Jesse, but is that a natural flame or a torch? I saw this when I was doing my search, but I was confused.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure, the reviews say it's a hybrid between a Jet and natural. I'd be tempted to email the seller and ask if they know.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks - I'm actually gonna call xikar and ask them

EDIT: Well I talked to them, and as it turns out, this is the soft flame natural lighter. It also happens to be windproof.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good deal! I don't know why but it always seems like I have the same problem when I'm looking for a soft flame lighter, the descriptions are never really clear.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

The are on cbid quite frequently. They can also be found on the monster every couple weeks.
For around $35-$45 on both sites.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

It is on there web site near the bottom of their lighter selections. They sell the for $59.99. A place by me sells them for $49.99.

They are pretty wind resistant. I have one of the Havana collections. I love using it. If you can catch one on monster or c-bid I would go that route. Just don't pay more then $45 or so. Definitely register after you do buy one. They mail you out a fitted leather sheath that will help protect the finish and keep crap from getting into the recharging port on the bottom.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Big Bull said:


> It is on there web site near the bottom of their lighter selections. They sell the for $59.99. A place by me sells them for $49.99.
> 
> They are pretty wind resistant. I have one of the Havana collections. I love using it. If you can catch one on monster or c-bid I would go that route. Just don't pay more then $45 or so. Definitely register after you do buy one. They mail you out a fitted leather sheath that will help protect the finish and keep crap from getting into the recharging port on the bottom.


Thanks for the info BB - I actually found a new one on Amazon for $30.99 ($35 with shipping) - couldn't pass up that deal!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dam straight! Register that [email protected] already!!

Trust me you don't want it floating around in your pocket with keys and change.....after a day or two of that it looks like it is years old. 

Great pick up! I love this lighter. If your having any issues with it let me know. Which color did you get?


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the silver chrome - i don't think i have enough info on the lighter to register it yet. I really appreciate your info BB!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

You already have all the info to do it. Just go to Xikar.com and hit the warranty tab and fill out the steps. Much quicker then filling out the information that comes in the box.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Done! Thanks BB - also registered my new Xi2 cutter.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Great!! definitely does it's job!!


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally got it yesterday. It has quickly become my favorite lighter.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying it. I use mine religiously. :amen:


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon also about a month ago, except in Gunmetal on sale for like 2 bucks more than you!!!! Awesome lighter... Def my favorite lighter! Nice soft wind resistant flame!!! Good amount of fuel storage, and big... I like the big lighter that fit in your hand... Might pick up one or two more just in case... And because my OCD and "what if" kicks in! lol


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> The are on cbid quite frequently. They can also be found on the monster every couple weeks.
> For around $35-$45 on both sites.


This is really a sickness... Thanks for the heads up, I've been looking for it, but they haven't popped up recently.

I'm always looking for the perfect lighter and cutter. I Love the Alec Bradley The Burner lighter, but it's a bit big to take out! I have at least half a dozen lighters, even a Zipplo Utlity lighter that has the soft flame and "torch" windproof design. Same thing, nice light but to big to take anywhere.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

alexcue said:


> This is really a sickness... Thanks for the heads up, I've been looking for it, but they haven't popped up recently.
> 
> I'm always looking for the perfect lighter and cutter. I Love the Alec Bradley The Burner lighter, but it's a bit big to take out! I have at least half a dozen lighters, even a Zipplo Utlity lighter that has the soft flame and "torch" windproof design. Same thing, nice light but to big to take anywhere.


Watch the monster if you want to avoid the bidding. Monster has free shipping as well so it will probably be cheaper. They can go above $45 on cbid and are $39 on Monster. They just had one on about three days ago. The complete chrome version. Im the same way with the AB Burner!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Watch the monster if you want to avoid the bidding. Monster has free shipping as well so it will probably be cheaper. They can go above $45 on cbid and are $39 on Monster. They just had one on about three days ago. The complete chrome version. Im the same way with the AB Burner!


UGH, just my luck right now. I'm on the look out every day for them. Price sounds great with the free shipping. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

This will be my next lighter. Looks awesome and not as harsh as the torch


----------

